# I Love the "Twang"



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Ok, so finally I got a taste of something that suits my pallette, is fresh (i.e. not rolling around a buddies car all summer) and not way overpowering and dried out.

All I can say is I love the "Twang" that only comes from a very special cigar which wasn't even "top of the line"...

Slightly sweet, a little bit of spice about a third of the way through and an unmistakable flavor throughout.

I'm a happy camper. :tu


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

so what was it?

That "twang" is what makes me have to pull myself away from that section of the humi on occasion. That being said as I sit here with a JLP sitting in my mouth. Congrats on finding something suitable. O and welcome to the dark side. Might even be stronger than the dark side of the force.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

I too love that spicy twang, good to hear you got them alright


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I believe he had himself a LFdC PC. One of those I've yet to try, but it's on the list.

Glad you enjoyed it. :tu


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

worr lord said:


> I too love that spicy twang, good to hear you got them alright


Glad they are in your hands.

Enjoy,

Jay


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

burninator said:


> I believe he had himself a LFdC PC. One of those I've yet to try, but it's on the list.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it. :tu


You guessed correctly and I do believe it's worth a try. :ss



Woogie said:


> Glad they are in your hands.
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> Jay


Yeah, it's a reliefe, I don't know what I was every worried about.

Cheers Fellow Gorillas, Cheers. :tu


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

There is a user here by the name of Bruce who just loves him some Cuban twang.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> There is a user here by the name of Bruce who just loves him some Cuban twang.


Carlos loves the cuban twang too, :tu:r


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

ResIpsa said:


> Carlos loves the cuban twang too, :tu:r


Who doesn't, right? :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> There is a user here by the name of Bruce who just loves him some Cuban twang.


He loves the word even more than the sensation! :tu


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

No1der said:


> Yeah, it's a reliefe, I don't know what I was every worried about.
> 
> Cheers Fellow Gorillas, Cheers. :tu


I know your feeling...always a little worry to it....even after a bunch of boxes... I think that's what makes it so fun as well!

Congrats on finding the twang....once on this side, it's VERY hard to venture back to NC's....


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Pete said:


> I know your feeling...always a little worry to it....even after a bunch of boxes... I think that's what makes it so fun as well!
> 
> Congrats on finding the twang....once on this side, it's VERY hard to venture back to NC's....


Yes, I'm affraid that the slope is slippery on this side also. That's ok though, I think I'll love snowboarding this one even more.

I'd say that there is still a NC that is near and dear to my heart and that's the Padron X000 series and beyond.

I'm smoking one right now and even though it is without "twang" it's a darn tasty stick and in my opinion it's so different in flavor from everything else (it also happens to fit my taste perfectly) that they remain in my Top 5 and I believe it will stay there.

"Not that there's anything wrong with that." It's nice to have variety and the Padron still does it for me but when I gotta have "twang" I gotta have "twang"... What can I say, I'm newly hooked on a new type of flavor. :ss


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Correct me if you think me wrong on this one but wouldn't you guys say that the Padron X000 series is pretty much as close as your going to get to a real Habana?

I'm not saying that it's a substitute but I'm smoking a 2000 right now and it sort of has a bit of that characteristics. 

Great cigar in it's own right and on it's own merrits but I seem to notice a few similairities as slight as they may be.

What do you guys think?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

No1der said:


> Correct me if you think me wrong on this one but wouldn't you guys say that the Padron X000 series is pretty much as close as your going to get to a real Habana?
> 
> I'm not saying that it's a substitute but I'm smoking a 2000 right now and it sort of has a bit of that characteristics.
> 
> ...


Not even close. :2

Try some more Habanos as you continue your slide, I bet you will differently very shortly.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

No1der said:


> Correct me if you think me wrong on this one but wouldn't you guys say that the Padron X000 series is pretty much as close as your going to get to a real Habana?
> 
> I'm not saying that it's a substitute but I'm smoking a 2000 right now and it sort of has a bit of that characteristics.
> 
> ...


Not even close. For me, it would have to be the Pepin blends. Tatuaje and Cabaiguan particularly. A FOG here in da jungle once described the Cabaiguan as "ghetto twang." An appropriate desciption as far as I'm concerned.

:2


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Not even close. :2
> 
> Try some more Habanos as you continue your slide, I bet you will differently very shortly.


You're right, I will have to work my way through more cigars before I can make an absolute statement.

So far, as far as NC go, I think that the Padron X000 series is as unusual tasting as a lower level Habana.

Will have to go on a taste testing spree. :ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

No1der said:


> Correct me if you think me wrong on this one but wouldn't you guys say that the Padron X000 series is pretty much as close as your going to get to a real Habana?
> 
> I'm not saying that it's a substitute but I'm smoking a 2000 right now and it sort of has a bit of that characteristics.
> 
> ...


I humbly disagree about Padrons being close in any way to CCs. They're good in their own right ... but nothing like a CC. The closest NC, IMHO, is a Pepin or Padilla (I can't remember which one struck me this way). Whichever one it was had construction and wrapper that was very close to CCs ... even had one flavor note that was reminiscent of some CCs (I may have just been making that up, though). That said, they are very different beasts, which is something you'll come to notice and appreciate more as you slide. 

Congrats on the tang.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

:r :r

I love how three of us gave basically the same response within a couple minutes of one another. Funny thing is neither Tom's nor Peter's replies were up there when I replied. :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

No1der said:


> You're right, I will have to work my way through more cigars before I can make an absolute statement.
> 
> So far, as far as NC go, I think that the Padron X000 series is as unusual tasting as a lower level Habana.
> 
> Will have to go on a taste testing spree. :ss


I think the very inexpensive Habanos and the Padron X000 series have a certain bite to them that is similar, though not so much the flavor. As you explore increasingly better Habanos, you will taste lots of different flavors, but not necessarily that "bite". :2

Enjoy the journey.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Not even close. For me, it would have to be the Pepin blends. Tatuaje and Cabaiguan particularly. A FOG here in da jungle once described the Cabaiguan as "ghetto twang." An appropriate desciption as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> :2


:tpd: Yes sir! I would definatly agree with this and I would add the Padilla Miami's! :ss

I've also heard the Bruce/"twang" conection.


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

My name is Casey, I suffer from Twang envy


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

I think this sets a record for the word 'twang' in a thread. :ss
Could be a drinking game?
twang twang twang...I love twang.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the Habano smoking experience twang banter.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Stonato~ said:


> I think this sets a record for the word 'twang' in a thread. :ss
> Could be a drinking game?
> twang twang twang...I love twang.


Even the astronauts liked Twang.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Even the astronauts liked Twang.


:r now that thars funny,i don't care who you are:r


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

You guys crack me up :r

Twang is king. 

How many "Twangs" does that make? :ss


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

No1der said:


> You guys crack me up :r
> 
> Twang is king.
> 
> How many "Twangs" does that make? :ss


Enough to make a country song. :r


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Pluck your magic twanger froggie...


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

All this time I thought Cuban Twang was just the way Cubans voice sounds.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> All this time I thought Cuban Twang was just the way Cubans voice sounds.


Just Cubans from the South, Freddy.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

I find the Tatuaje Cojonu 2003 to be somewhat similar to a CC as far as the vanilla flavors go, but nothing comes close to that TWANG!!!!!!!

I'm one for the Spicy Twang. Must be a Cajun thang.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

No NCs I've had have the twang. I also really like the Padron Ks but they are totally different in taste. Some of the Pepins might come close, but not quite. However, definitely some good NCs to be had still IMHO. They are just different.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> No NCs I've had have the twang. I also really like the Padron Ks but they are totally different in taste. Some of the Pepins might come close, but not quite. However, definitely some good NCs to be had still IMHO. They are just different.


Oh I totally agree, NC should be judged on their own merrits and enjoyed on those merrits rather than attempting to find a crude imitation of what one is really looking for.

I'm thrilled because I still love my Padrons but I have some new flavors in my humi that please me at least as much.

It comes down to this, Sometimes you feel like the Twang, sometimes you don't. :ss


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

The only thing that I have had that was kind of close to the cuban flavor was a Padilla Miami Lancero, I love that size as well but that specific size was the closest I have had.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

:r

Twangy, twang, twang...Mmm, mmm, good.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Dueling banjos has a lot of twanggggggggggggg.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> There is a user here by the name of Bruce who just loves him some Cuban twang.


Todd, how bout some pukengkeng twang? or putwangtwang?:r


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Dolly Parton has "twang", so does Loretta Lynn. Cuban cigars do not.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bruce said:


> Dolly Parton has "twang", so does Loretta Lynn. Cuban cigars do not.


I like Cuban cigars.

I don't like country music.

That means I don't like "twang". :cb


----------



## cls515 (Sep 28, 2005)

Bruce said:


> Dolly Parton has "twang", so does Loretta Lynn. Cuban cigars do not.


I'm with ya.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Question is what causes the twang? I've noticed some CCs have it and some don't even within the same line sometimes. You can have a few from the same box, for example, and some may not have the twang. However, most NCs don't have the twang. If you long for twang how do you ensure you'll find it all the time for CCs?


----------

